# woodworking shop dating from the latter half of the 18th century



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/regionals/south/2012/11/23/eighteenth-century-woodworker-shop-found-duxbury-said-one-kind/ou50acy7YQ5xwTlEFI05XK/story.html?s_campaign=sm_tw

I thought I'd share this with you.

Only one pic, but the article is pretty informative about this old place. I bet it still smells the way it did back then.


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Neat find! I wonder if someday someone will stand in one of our houses wondering how the big hunk of cast iron with it's antiquated wheels and an actual switch not a touch screen worked? Heh…


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

His reaction is as good as mine! My jaw just dropped to the floor. It is a true wonder.

http://www.sawblade.com


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool, wish there were more pics


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

a pretty cool find. i too wish there were more pictures. i wonder if the "swarze will be coming by to investigate? with
high tech cameras,magnifying glasses,special inferred lights,black lights,time elapsed chemicals,specialy turned and forged awls to pick apart the wood fibers in varius corners, of the work areas.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

very cool article…my friend is from that time I gotta ask him about him when i see him today


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Wasn't there another thread on this on here? I can't find it now… there was a lot more pictures attached.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the cool link.


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

http://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/2012/11/25/the-cats-out-of-the-bag-that-old-joiners-shop-you-saw-here-this-fall/ lots more pictures and details…


----------

